# Storing traps with springs compressed ?? Bad ?



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Pulled most of my line for ice beaver. I use Conibear 330's and I find it much faster and easier having the traps set when I get to where I need to be. So...I was thinking how bad would it be to store em that way ?

Thanks guys
Brian


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have stored many 330's with the springs loaded and have never had any problems. So from my experance alone i don't think you should have to worry.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks TJC, I thought it would be ok seeing how long some of my sets stay out, tells ya how good some of my sets are, ha ha.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I've got some conis that have had the springs set for years stored up and they don't seem to be any worse for it


----------

